# My New 1440e-lb?????



## hackley69 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I ordered a PM1440E-LB. I work away from home and as my new lathe just sat waiting on me I still had a week to go. So I get home tear of the crate and there sits a 16 speed 1440B with a Easson ES-12 DRO boy was I suprised. Everything looks good just no major issues. If you ever buy a import lathe be sure the the oil groove that supplies oil to the spindle bearings this groove had a fair amount of sand in it. The carriage does not hold so if anyone has any ideas I would like to know. It looks like just a flat bar tightens from the bottom but it won't hold. The light is nothing to write home about either. It dosent work with switch but while unscrewing the bulb cover it came on so when I need the light I just turn a screw a 1/4 of a turn then turn it back to turn it off. Outside of that I am happy with the lathe so far.


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 25, 2015)

So what is the real difference between the 1440E-LB and the 1440B?

They both appear to have the same QCGB arrange, 2" spindle bore, D1-5 spindle.  The only visible difference seems to be polished vs. cast iron handles on the speed control.  1440B sells for $5k, 1440E-LB for $5k (with free 2 axis DRO).  1440B is geared slightly lower (40 vs 70 rpm).

Somewhere there is a man who just opened up his 1440B box, and discovered he is missing his dro... and his 1440B.


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 25, 2015)

My invoice has 1440B on it. I think Matt was just out of the 1440E-lb and just installed the dro on 1440B. I like the fact that I have the 16 spped option with the 1440E-LB  you only have 8. I see this model also had a real brake not just a shut off switch like the VB model.


----------



## spring5497 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well rhat explains why when I called today they said they just sold the last 1440 B.  Seems I am always a day late and dollar short.  Now I either wait at least 10 weeks for more to arrive and then for shipping to me or I look at my alterantives.  I don't think I have the patience to wait that long!


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 26, 2015)

when I called to order the 1440E LB Matt said he only had 1 left. The new shipment might not be that far out I would give them a call to see.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 26, 2015)

IMO the subtle and not so subtle quality differences between Matt's PM machines... and the 'big name' machines... is well worth the wait.

I cannot get over how well made the 1340GT is... that lathe should cost a lot more than it does for the quality and fit of the build!


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ive heard they are nice. I got to take my 3 jaw chuck apart and clean it out and oil it. It's just too hard to turn.


----------

